# Your Level Of Infatuation Towards Furry Fandom - How Far?



## Avelore (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm sitting here at 05:30AM looking at AnthroCon 2012 footage for literally no other reason than seeing all those people - all 1047 of them - in fursuits and having.. THE best time.

It made me think of how much people love being a fur, and why, so I thought I'd make a thread about it.

So. How much would you say you love being a fur? How far would you say your infatuation for the fandom goes?

With me, I love being a fur because my fursona is based from my spiritself (Yes, I'm 'Otherkin'. I believe in reincarnation and stuff. //.-.^|\\ ) and when I act as my fursona, it brings me more in touch with my spirit form.
And my admiration for the fandom lies within its community more than anything else. Where I live, there is no sense of community; If you dropped $5, the next person will steal it. Being a part of a like-minded community like the Furry fandom is a breath of fresh air for me.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 7, 2012)

Personally, I love it! I just think anthros are... freaking awesome, whether they're of the cute and cuddly or ferocious variety. On the forums, I'm surrounded by intellectuals, it seems. Daydreaming about being my fursona and other characters I've made provide a great source for stress relief and creative thought. I wouldn't say I'm spiritually connected to my fursona, but really, he is me in a sense. Wish I could get together with some other furs either online or IRL and give RP a shot. It would also be nice to get a good fursuit, but I don't have that kind of money.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 7, 2012)

Pretty much everything I do is furry related, ssooooo yeah.  It's pretty high.


----------



## Percy (Nov 7, 2012)

Would be higher if I personally knew any furs.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2012)

On a scale 1-10...
3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 7, 2012)

If we are doing scales then I'm not gunna lie.
10


----------



## Ricky (Nov 7, 2012)

Well, let's see... I have a bobcat print on the back of my neck I've had for 7 or 8 years and tiger stripes on my right arm and there's a tribal on my left leg you may or may not call furry. My first real sexual attraction was Rocko and I've owned 2 fursuits in my time...

I would say about a 2.8 :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2012)

I think this is related enough for a furry scale poll eh?


----------



## Demensa (Nov 7, 2012)

Way.. way too much...


----------



## Joey (Nov 7, 2012)

With the fandom? Moderate... but with anthros and furriness in general? *Very* high.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 7, 2012)

On a scale of 1 to 10.  10 being very furry.  I'd be a -5.


----------



## KobuMutt (Nov 7, 2012)

I enjoy being a furry.  I enjoy my fursona.  I like being cute, blahblah.  But it doesn't dominate my life.  It's a significant part of me, but at the end of the day, it's just a hobby.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 7, 2012)

Sylvester Fox said:


> With the fandom? Moderate... but with anthros and furriness in general? *Very* high.



I'm not very active in the local scene.

I was, even ran the SF meet for a while but that's just not my crowd.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 7, 2012)

I love being a fur but I can keep it under wraps in mixed company.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 7, 2012)

I went to a meet with complete strangers. Actually turned out pretty well. o3o


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2012)

I guess on a scale 1-10 of furfag-o-meter, I'd be a 6.
I like the art, I like this community, but I don't suit or do stuff in public


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 7, 2012)

On a scale 1-10 of furfagness, I'd be an 8  Love going to cons, love meeting people and doing things out in the community.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 7, 2012)

Avelore said:


> How much would you say you love being a fur?



As much as I enjoy some of the _content_ *cough* in the fandom, I'm not so sure about the concept of actually _being_ a furry. 

Maybe I'm just being too pedantic in interpreting your question.


----------



## Avelore (Nov 7, 2012)

I've had some great replies to this topic, but my favourite response is this one:



NightWolf20 said:


> Personally, I love it! I just think anthros are... freaking awesome, whether they're of the cute and cuddly or ferocious variety. On the forums, I'm surrounded by intellectuals, it seems. Daydreaming about being my fursona and other characters I've made provide a great source for stress relief and creative thought. I wouldn't say I'm spiritually connected to my fursona, but really, he is me in a sense. Wish I could get together with some other furs either online or IRL and give RP a shot. It would also be nice to get a good fursuit, but I don't have that kind of money.



I would have to agree with pretty much everything said in this quote in terms of personal views. The fur community is by far the best community that I've joined online, because it's full of smart, friendly and genuinely amazing people who understand my woes and problems, and are there for me. No friend I have is like that; not even those who I've grown up with since 4 years old!

Not only that, I too think Anthro's are just plain awesome. Although yes, they are a human creation, but it's the amalgamation of all the great qualities of the human form combined with what animal entity we prefer. Human intelligence, sapience, ability to manipulate emotions through expression, combined with the physical beauty of, for example in my case, a dragon, with the practicality of wings and the physical fitness to boot. It's this reason why I love anthro's so much.

And spiritual connections is just a personal thing for me. The fursona I portray is what my dragon spirit looks like, were it ever to take form. ^.-.^


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 7, 2012)

I like the art-[ to the point I will risk failing actual art projects because I'm busy drawing my own things in my free time], I like the idea of costumery, I post inane comments online. 
I can't be fussed with a fursona or actually meeting and talking to other furries in real life, but I generally don't socialise at all. 

That's the scope of my participation, which isn't very impressive and probably would not be intense enough to be called 'infatuation'.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Nov 7, 2012)

I'd say I like it quite a lot, the art, the community, the fursuits and the cons. It all just feels nice.


----------



## badlands (Nov 7, 2012)

i'd say on a scale of 1-10 im a 4.

i frequent a few places online, love furry art, starting to go to meets and have booked a hotel for a con next year.

however i don't RP and i refuse to use any of this 'special language' some furries have dreamed up


----------



## Percy (Nov 7, 2012)

Since everybody's using a scale, I'd have to go with a 7. The art is great, though I haven't been to any cons, don't have a suit, nor even know any furries in reality.
I'm sure the number will get higher as time passes.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 7, 2012)

ITS GGGGGGGGGGGGGRRREAT!! XD i love it!!


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 7, 2012)

Guess I'll hop onto the scale bandwagon.
I'd say a 7 out of 10. It doesn't dominate my life (nor will it ever), but I do wish I could do more. It does dominate my creative work though. I've got a sci-fi book series in the works, and almost all alien races are basically anthropomorphics. They're not precisely like animals on Earth (of course), but there's a strong resemblance.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 7, 2012)

on the scale I'd be about a 5. I participate in online communities and attend a few meetups here and there, but I'm much more involved in the brony community.


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 7, 2012)

on a scale, 9/10 

I REALLY enjoy the furrs, but dont know many


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 7, 2012)

5-6ish.

Not an active congoer nor a retarded lifestyler. :V


----------



## shteev (Nov 7, 2012)

too damn high


----------



## burakki (Nov 7, 2012)

It's probably incredibly high. The entire furry community is so interesting, and I'm pulled in by the fact that everyone *seems* accepting to really any person, regardless of your life choices/preferences/etc.

Oh yea, and anthros are fucking cool as well. I probably would have been a furry at five years old had I known about the fandom back then.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 7, 2012)

I am new to it. I wouldn't say I am big into the fandom, rather it's the anthros themselves I love. I do love some of the fursuiters, like calamity couger, flux, buddy, oki dokie coyote, etc.... It's different for everyone, since everyone has a different taste in things.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Nov 8, 2012)

It started out with just reading a webcomic or two... Now I'm a member of several forums, read more webcomics, and I'm on the FA mainsite where I favorite stuff daily.

This fandom just keeps on sucking me in. At this rate I'll be buying art and visiting conventions by 2015. >_<


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 8, 2012)

I do not know where i would fit at on the scale but i agree with everyone else from the art to the community to watching fur music videos. i dont let it dominate my lifebut i love comming home after school hop on the forums and just socialize. but i am only on for a couple hours a day (more if there is a thread that im really into). As far as anthro characters themselves i just love the look more than any other art i know and it is one of my biggest intrests at the moment (besides raving) which leads to my avatar a fur raver. the fur community is by far the best community out there (along with the rave community but thats just me personally)


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 8, 2012)

With me, I love being a fur because my fursona is based from my spiritself (Yes, I'm 'Otherkin'. I believe in reincarnation and stuff. //.-.^|\\ ) and when I act as my fursona, it brings me more in touch with my spirit form.
And my admiration for the fandom lies within its community more than anything else. Where I live, there is no sense of community; If you dropped $5, the next person will steal it. Being a part of a like-minded community like the Furry fandom is a breath of fresh air for me.




That and I truly believe that I am the IRL reincarnation of Discord. Crazy shit, I know.


----------



## jorinda (Nov 8, 2012)

On a scale 1-10, it would be 9. Of which 1 point is because of art, 2 are because of fursuits and 6 points for all the friends I wouldn't have met without the furry fandom.

(The one point missing for a full 10 is for all the weirdos i wouldn't have wanted to meet.)


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 8, 2012)

Meh, it's okay. If I didn't like it, or hate it, I certainly wouldn't be here right now, it's my source of endless entertainment these days.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 8, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> on the scale I'd be about a 5. I participate in online communities and attend a few meetups here and there, but I'm much more involved in the brony community.


 Isn't brony part of furry?


----------



## Grizztof (Nov 8, 2012)

It's pretty high. I spend more free time and money on this hobby than any other by a wide margin. Cons are a blast and fursuiting is magic. I love meeting people online and later in person. I don't have a real Twitter, but I have more than one furry account. Maybe a 9?


----------



## Anubite (Nov 8, 2012)

I would say about a 6, I participate online here and on weasyl, I post a bit and I dabble in the art. It's just another hobby for me aside from wargaming and doesn't take as much of my time as 40k or warmachine. I have a fursona, made a few friends and go to one con a year. I am working on a partial suit, but its for cons and Halloween. I enjoy the clean art, well drawn stuff and what not. Not into the literature or getting commissions really.

Like the community though, always nice to meet new people.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 8, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> That and I truly believe that I am the IRL reincarnation of Discord. Crazy shit, I know.


Your voice must be pretty damn sexy then.



TheMetalVelocity said:


> Isn't brony part of furry?


No. They have similarities, but they are two very distinct groups.


----------



## badlands (Nov 8, 2012)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Isn't brony part of furry?



not really, its sort of like the ford vs holden thing in Australia. fans either side are petrol heads (i think you call them piston heads over there) but they tend not to get on with each other


----------



## Avelore (Nov 8, 2012)

If we're still sticking with the scale idea, I would say 9 for me.

Everything is perfect. I'm starting to talk on here now, I've been around FurNet IRC for about 3 years, and I've grown a new love for the fandom, but my only problem is not having the funds to attend a convention or just go meet other furries like me. ^.-.^''


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 8, 2012)

Once again, go look up what Ed Gein had in his home when he was arrested, and all of you are amateurs. D:


----------



## rcdragon (Nov 8, 2012)

On the 1-10 scale, probably about a 4 or 5. I like looking at art and reading stories, and I've written a few myself (though nothing I thought worthy of posting yet), but I currently haven't spent any money on the fandom and could walk away without any feeling of loss if I chose to do so. I could see this number rising in the future once I can afford to go to conventions and spend money on other things, but I don't think it would ever get above an 8 or so.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 8, 2012)

Avelore said:


> Where I live, there is no sense of community; If you dropped $5, the next person will steal it. Being a part of a like-minded community like the Furry fandom is a breath of fresh air for me.


Wat. Furries steal too. >> 

I treat the fandom like I treat my nicotine addiction. I enjoy it at times, and I'll keep coming back, but most of the time I hate it and frequent exposure is slowly killing me.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 9, 2012)

Going back to a scale-based reference frame:
I actively browse FA and post here and occasionally browse a few other sites. 
I have a fursona and have commisioned people for furry related stuff 3 times, the last being a partial fursuit.
I've never been to any kind of con, or meet, although I intend to go to one in a year's time.
I don't intend to fursuit publicly except for at cons and perhaps on special occasions, such as Halloween.
I do not RP.
I do not/cannot draw furry artwork.

Based on that, I'd say about a 7...

However, that is simply based on physical manifestations of my interest within the fandom. Mentally, my thinking about the fandom has risen to an unreasonably high level over the last year or so... That is, if it continued rising at this rate for the next two years, it could reach a potentially unhealthy level of obsession. 

Yeah... I think I had better find something else to latch onto.

(I'd say this was slightly more in depth than my original post, but what I said still applies.)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 9, 2012)

HipsterCoyote said:


> Once again, go look up what Ed Gein had in his home when he was arrested, and all of you are amateurs. D:


No one knows who that is here.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 9, 2012)

SugarMental said:


> I treat the fandom like I treat my nicotine addiction. I enjoy it at times, and I'll keep coming back, but most of the time I hate it and frequent exposure is slowly killing me.


Fuck thats apt.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 9, 2012)

d.batty said:


> No one knows who that is here.



I do!  Wish I didn't.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 9, 2012)

Not-a-DJ said:


> It started out with just reading a webcomic or two... Now I'm a member of several forums, read more webcomics, and I'm on the FA mainsite where I favorite stuff daily.
> 
> This fandom just keeps on sucking me in. At this rate I'll be buying art and visiting conventions by 2015. >_<



It's like a slow-take virus.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 9, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> I do!  Wish I didn't.


I want his skull bowl.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 9, 2012)

Hmm 

I could give you a skull bowl but it wouldn't be a human skull bowl.

Then you could add to your level of infatuation towards the furry fandom. 

Everybody wins!

Oh and uh, I, post on forums and draw furries.  So uh.  A 2?  Since I do 2 things?  Lawd, is there like a pH scale?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 9, 2012)

HipsterCoyote said:


> Hmm
> 
> I could give you a skull bowl but it wouldn't be a human skull bowl.
> 
> ...



Yes, there is- based on a logarithm of the concentration of Furry-ions in your blood. The same furry-ions that permeate the universe.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 9, 2012)

HipsterCoyote said:


> Oh and uh, I, post on forums and draw furries.  So uh.  A 2?  Since I do 2 things?  Lawd, is there like a pH scale?



Here's a simple test:







Who in that picture is hottest?


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Here's a simple test:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is "none of the above" a valid answer?


----------



## Ricky (Nov 9, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> Is "none of the above" a valid answer?



Of course it's a valid answer!

It just sets you a lot lower on the furry scale.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 9, 2012)

Probably the dude in the cyan and green suit since, the guy in the speedo in the center isn't insulated but by his skin, and these two guys are covered in dense, heat-trapping material.  White is so reflective, though, I think maybe the guy in the blue/green suit is just slightly hotter than the other guy.  But then again, the other guy is in direct sunlight and the blue/green guy is in the shade...


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Of course it's a valid answer!
> 
> It just sets you a lot lower on the furry scale.



No, I don't think so. It's just that I'm straight, almost to a fault. :3 The fursuits look nice, more or less, but I wouldn't go as far as to call them "hot". And the dude in the spedo kinda creeps me out. haha


----------



## Ricky (Nov 9, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> No, I don't think so. It's just that I'm straight, almost to a fault. :3 The fursuits look nice, more or less, but I wouldn't go as far as to call them "hot".



Call me in a year or two.

Anyway, I'm obviously kidding. I just think that's a funny picture 

(even though I'd choose the fursuiters, despite knowing who's inside)


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Call me in a year or two.
> 
> Anyway, I'm obviously kidding. I just think that's a funny picture
> 
> (even though I'd choose the fursuiters, despite knowing who's inside)



I sensed that you were.  When is something like that on FA ever serious? I don't know why I go along with jokes like that, acting like I'm taking it seriously. Something I've done as a kid (one of my many weird quirks).


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 9, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Here's a simple test:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

4some?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 9, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Here's a simple test:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Which one is you?


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 9, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Here's a simple test:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I am lucky that guy in the hawt blue murr suit is a girl.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 9, 2012)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Which one is you?



Nope >.<

I was on the street in front of them with the guy taking the picture.



Green_Knight said:


> If I am lucky that guy in the hawt blue murr suit is a girl.



Close, *he*'s a 40-something year old babyfur


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm not infatuated with this place at all. I love cartoons and sci-fi/fantasy involving animals and anthropomorphic characters, but I minimized my participation in this fandom a couple months ago down to just browsing or lurking once in awhile and have been much happier and less stressed for it. I'm not involved in any creative pursuits and I feel like I'm not on any of the common mental wavelengths socially, so maybe 2 out of 10?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 9, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Here's a simple test:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that you in the middle? :V
XD


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 9, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Is that you in the middle? :V
> XD


 The one i'd pick would have to be the snow white or greyish dog to the left.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 9, 2012)

Mmm, I'd say a 5 out of 10 for me. I don't do anything furry irl because I don't know any furries here, but online it's all i do basically. x3


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 9, 2012)

Blues said:


> ... so maybe 2 out of 10?



No, damn it, I already called dibs on 2.


----------



## bkatt500 (Nov 10, 2012)

I really love anthro art and like the people who I've talked to so far.  I wouldn't say I'm too involved though, but I've been trying.  I'm just too shy to really talk to other furs much.  Depending on if I can get a job, I might try attending Califur next year.  It's certainly close enough for me to attend.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 10, 2012)

I go to califur every year, it's a cheap con especially if you live nearby. I'm 10 mins south off the 405.


----------



## wooshell (Nov 10, 2012)

I love being furry, and I love the furry fandom in general. Lots of awesome people there.. and I know only so few of them yet.

Regarding the depth of connection between real and fursona that the OP mentioned.. I wouldn't put myself in the 'otherkin' range, but it's definitely more than a pure hobby character, it's a part of my identity.
I tend to meow or purr at my coworkers and friends, I don't care what people think when I'm suiting in everyday life (e.g. outside of any fur-related events - I've gone on motorbike tours in partsuit. People laughed at/with me. I had fun. That counts.) and when I slip into my suit, it's not like I'm putting on an animal costume, it feels like I'm shedding my human costume. So yeah, one might say I'm in pretty deep.. =^.^=

On Ricky's test... as the center guy isn't really my speed, I'd rather snuggle the stuffing out of the other two 
(exchange the center guy for someone less muscular/macho, and I'd call dibs on a foursome *g*)


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 11, 2012)

I probably register an 8 on the furry scale. Everything that I'm interested in involves furries in some way. If I ever met a furry in real life they would be able to spot me easily. Not to mention my fur-based sexual tastes.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 11, 2012)

erm ok seriously now i would say 5 i am a noob afterall i do love that art the style the fun :i iam thinking of getting some more furry things hell at the mo i have a werewolf scroll and a three wolf scoll with feathers on it in my room my fursona picture i drew and i have lots of dog things in my room plus iam shoveing this fourm into large amounts of time in my life so iam now an addict of this place........yeh anyway 5/10


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd say 8/10. I like the Fandom and lots of different people within it. I find Fursuiting to be cute and fun, but I'd never do it myself. ^_^; Overall, I'd say I like 85% of the entire Fandom. The other 15% I will not name or label. >_>


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 11, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> I'd say 8/10. I like the Fandom and lots of different people within it. I find Fursuiting to be cute and fun, but I'd never do it myself. ^_^; Overall, I'd say I like 85% of the entire Fandom. The other 15% I will not name or label. >_>


giggedy


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 11, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Here's a simple test:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the two suits but its safe i AINT gay XD iam sure theres someone on here whos got a thing for them xD


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 11, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Here's a simple test:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doy! It's that cute White Fox on the right-- WRONG! It's that wall of Homoerotisim in the middle. ^w^


----------



## Ricky (Nov 11, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Doy! It's that cute White Fox on the right-- WRONG! It's that wall of Homoerotisim in the middle. ^w^



You know, to this day I still don't know who that guy is XD

He was just some random guy in his underwear on 18th St.

There were a couple people following him with a camera so I'm thinking model or actor.

They got some shots with the suiters, as well.


----------

